
GCHQ Boiling Frogs - russ-b-ukg
https://github.com/GovernmentCommunicationsHeadquarters/BoilingFrogs
======
fighting
That pdf is definitely the risky click of the day. Will it root my device and
send over all my data to the Brits? Is it worth taking the risk?

Well it was not worth it. Except for GCHQ calling facebook 'FBHQ'. That was
sufficiently creepy.

------
thaumasiotes
> So why the title "Boiling Frogs?" The story goes that if a frog is placed in
> a sau[ce]pan of cold water, which is slowly heated, the frog adapts its body
> temperature to the changing heat of the water and gradually goes to sleep.
> The frog goes to sleep at 40 ˚C, unaware that at 100 ˚C it will boil!
> However, if the frog is placed in already boiling water it immediately jumps
> out to safety.

I wish people would come up with analogies that didn't involve assuming
exactly the opposite of what actually happens in the "analogical" situation.

------
justinclift
As titles go... "An Ode to Change" would probably be as appropriate.

Reading through it, the impression given is of an extremely long blog post...
output to PDF.

It's main thrust seem to be highlighting the continually increasing rate of
change in the IT sector, follow-on effects from that, and the requirement of
adaptation to change.

The overall impression given (to me) is kind of like it was phoned in
though... the message in it isn't new, and could be considered widely known.

Writing wise it kind of feels a bit er... "not that tight"?

~~~
justinclift
With its content being this bland... maybe there's crypto or stenography
challenge embedded in it? Wouldn't be too surprising.

------
brudgers
Direct link to PDF [in Github viewer]:
[https://github.com/GovernmentCommunicationsHeadquarters/Boil...](https://github.com/GovernmentCommunicationsHeadquarters/BoilingFrogs/blob/master/GCHQ_Boiling_Frogs.pdf)

